# Small Cabin on Otego Creek In Leatherstocking Region Of NY



## speedfunk (Dec 7, 2005)

Hey Guys/Girls. I have had this land for a few years and have had fun but now onto other things.


$29K / Taxes approx 250/yr 
Here is Official Listing:


http://odbrmls.rapmls.com/scripts/m...Include_Search_Criteria=&CurrentSID=175541515

This would make a great low cost microhomestead for a single person or a couple with limited funds. The soil is bottomland surronded by Ag. Your neighbor has a dont tread on me sign ....btw the neighbors are really great... It has an outhouse. Apple trees/Rasberrys and the creek for fishing. Any questions or comments let me know...Jeff


----------

